# My Next Project



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Well here goes. This is my next project. 

I got most of my ideas from:

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=6445

http://www.woodcentral.com/shots/shot390.shtml

I didn't want to spend $1000 for one of these soooo. I work with a program called TurboCad. I worked in 3D rather than taking a 2D plans and expanding them. Since the "wood" is all drawn "Full Size" you can get all your measurement directly from the item.

I didn't want to dedicate a router so I got a Duel speed motor from a local supplier (steal at $50) It is pretty heavy and that is why the box is "built to last."

The slides are from Home Depot. The smallest heavey duty ones they had were 14" 

I started cutting the pieces today. Will be able to make all them out of one sheet of 3/4 Birch Ply. I will take pictures as I make it. 

What say you???


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

Sweeeeeeet!!!!!

I've been wanting to build one for a while too. Do you think I could talk you into sending or posting your drawings?


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

No problemssss. 

I have a zip file with the dxf file and some jpg's. It is 600 K so can't post it. I can also print up some "distructions" [thats what we call them] and mail if any one can't get a hold of a CAD program. :thumbsup:

Hub

P.S. here is a detail of how I plan to make the raiser. I will use the plastic stuff we all use for jigs as "frictionless" bearings and "lock nut" it together.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Looks impressive. I wish I had the talent on the comuter to do that quality of work. Post pictures of the project as you come along.


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Progress. I finished the rough cut. 

I have a very small shop so the only way to cut down a full sheet is to hang it over my workbench and table saw with a sacrifical sheet under to protect.

the pile to the right is what is left of the full sheet. sweet.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Keep going Hub!


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

Hubert said:


> I have a very small shop so the only way to cut down a full sheet is to hang it over my workbench and table saw with a sacrifical sheet under to protect.


Know the feeling, sometimes I'm cutting up the plywood on the tailgate as I unload it. Makes cleanup a little easier though, just have to grab the blower and blow the dust out into the yard.


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Cutting a melamine shelf. . . . .




Hit a rough spot in the board on the fence. . . . ..




AAAAAAAaHHHHHHHh KICKBACK!!!!!!!






NO! JAM!!!!!



Kick the emergency off..


Whew no damage, no blood, :thumbsup::thumbsup:



Looked at my fence????? Have an old shelf I can use till I get the new one. But what a pain. . . Measure the blade . . . measure the front . . . clamp . . . measure the back . . . clamp. REPEAT!


----------



## mike p (Nov 11, 2006)

ouch that hurts


----------



## mike p (Nov 11, 2006)

ouch that hurts bummer


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Got on line and called local store and I can get the actual broken part for about $40 (New fence just south of $200) Should be here in a week. Whew!!!


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Just held together with clamps but looking good.:thumbsup:

Noticed as I am building that the plans don't quite line up with reality so rewriting as I go.


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Oops forgot to turn that one picutre. :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Took me a minute to realize that...lol

I was wondering "what the hell is this guy standing his table saw on end for?"...lol I look over things too fast sometimes


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

It Getting There.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

After this, start cranking them out for ebay...lol I'd buy one.


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Fitting the tables with the slides.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

This is cool to be watching this process Hub, I can't wait to see it in action. What are going to build with it first?


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Uh . . . Build with it?? I don't build with . . . I just build.:huh::blink::huh:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmm. Ooooooooooooooookay. :blink: :huh: :blink:


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

I think I got it handled. 




The travel is 5 7/16 inches. That is 54 full turns of the crank. So that works out to . . . . 47 carry the 3 uh :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Actually it is a little more than 3/32 per crank. ( 3.2 to be exact) I think that is probably accurate enough for anything I can think of making.

I'm almost ready to finish all the pieces. Plan to use good old Deft out of the can. PU !! But it works great and that is what I have used on all my shop projects and they are holding up fine.

P.S I found out I don't need that "white slippery stuff" between wood frame and "the nuts and washers". When I turn the crank the nuts and washers slide past each other and the "white slippery stuff" does NOTHING!


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Oh yeh I forgot to mention. 

What's that hole in the side?????

Guess what happens when you put a drawer slide on and can't get to the release lever??

:cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks like your coming right along. Looks good, keep the pics coming.


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

*It's Alive!!!*


Have some vibration to deal with but it works!


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

AAAhhh found out what the vibration was from. :blink: The arbor that conects to the motor has a slight crook. Just enough that when the bit is put in it wobbles wobbles wobbles. Quarter inch bit cuts a 3/8 slot. Taking it back tomorrow.:cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

I noticed when I tested the rig that I got a whole lot of shavings down in the hole and no way out. Soooo


----------



## yummy mummy (Feb 18, 2007)

I really have a stupid question, but I have seen all the pictures, but
I don't know what you are building?

What is it?


A shelf?


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Nope. 

This is called a Multi-router. If you Google it you will find they cost in the neighborhood of $3000. The primary use is for mortis and tenon. It makes the mortis. 

You clamp a piece of wood for say a table leg into the rig and using the handles slowly move the peice into the cutter. In a little and then back and forth cutting the mortis. 

Also they can be used as a horizontal boring rig. Normally you would mount a router in the enclosure but I didn't want to sacrifice one of my routers for that purpose. I had planned to strip a motor off a washing machine but they cleaned up the local "dumping road" :laughing::laughing::laughing:. So I went to a local motor rewinder and he sold me a high speed motor for $50.:thumbsup:

Since I have a total of about $200 in this I think it is a pretty good deal. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Hope that helps. If any one is interested I have a CAD file with all the specs.


----------



## yummy mummy (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow you guys are real experts.

Fantastic that you can make it for so little.


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Motor $50
1 Sheet of 3/4 Birch $50
3 slide pairs $50 ish

Not to shabby


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Last post I think on this.

I replaced the crooked spindle and got one that was _almost_ straight. :thumbdown:

But the variance is small. A 1/4 up twist router bit makes a slot that is 260 thousandths. I can live with that since I make the tenon AFTER I make the slot. :thumbsup: I'll just make a stack of tenons the right size for future use.

Was fun and now I have to figure out what to build from it. :laughing::laughing:

Oh by the way this sucker is HEAVY. Remember FULL SHEET of 3/4 ply plus the motor. Good for stabilization but bad for the old back!


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice tool and some pretty good cad work too, especially in Turbocad.


----------



## Adrian548 (Feb 24, 2007)

That's unbelievable. Must be a rocket scientist on the side.


----------



## alexfranke (Dec 4, 2006)

That's just genius. Wow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Hubert said:


> Last post I think on this.
> 
> I replaced the crooked spindle and got one that was _almost_ straight. :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


Really COOL project, Hubert!

Thank you,
Joe Lyddon
www.woodworkstuff.net


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Oh Oh I Lied!    

Convinced LOML that I need to put my old 1/2 Harbor Freight special into this and then buy me a new router. Can you say plunge / solid base?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Hubert said:


> Oh Oh I Lied!
> 
> Convinced LOML that I need to put my old 1/2 Harbor Freight special into this and then buy me a new router. Can you say plunge / solid base?? :thumbsup:


Hubert!

Do you have any more followup on this project like... pics of it being used, etc.

How is it working out?

Are you saying you ended up putting a router in this?

Do you use router bits in it... or just drill bits?

Awesome project!


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Well I did put my router into it and had to do some "modifying."  Since the router doesn't stick out as far as the old spindle I had to cut off about 5" in the frame. :blink::blink: Worked out well. 

I plan to be making a mock-up for a book case in my office in the next week or two so will post pictures of how it operates soon.

p.s. Plan to buy a Triton TRA001 for my birthday. Any recommendations yeh or nay? 

One of the best recommendations I have is the Sommerfelds guys only use it in their demos and DVDs. The boss mentions is one of their older DVDs that this one ( don't remember what it was) is the best and if it wasn't he would replace it. And now they use the Triton.

Besides I just got a 10% discount coupon from Woodcraft.


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

So here are pictures of the "new and improved" multi-router.

Notice my high price router plate and Router (Harbor Freight) :blink::thumbsup:

Next step is to cut all the mortises and then the loose tenons. I will have to be careful and do all the "left" side ones and then all the "Right" side ones together.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks just like a domino slot. I guess you could buy domino stock for your tenons if you wanted to, and just cut a mortise like this in both your pieces.


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Ohhh that makes toooo much stinking sence. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Actually now that I am using this thing to make something I noticed my clamp system needed beefing up!!! 



And as for buying some domino tenons. We don't need no stinking tenons! A little plane work and my chop saw - tada! - Tenons :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Oh forgot to mention. I also removed the big hunking handles! They were more bother than they were worth. Put in a safe place in case I need them later.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Hubert,

Nice going...!

Question:

Is that a pair drawer slides between the table top & the 1st layer?
Full suspension?

When I was at my supplier of slides, he mentioned that the slides were not designed to work horizontally... only vertically. And these are generic drawer slides, made in China, and really work great vertically.

Maybe it makes a difference on how they're stacked / installed?

Looks like it would be a COOL way to make a sliding table... if it works good.

Tnx...


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Da is just dem regular Home depot drawer slides. They are the ones rated for 100 lbs. I have two for back and forth, two for side to side and two in the tower for up and down. They are very smooth.


----------

